
It Started as an Online Gaming Prank. Then It Turned Deadly - gadders
https://www.wired.com/story/swatting-deadly-online-gaming-prank/
======
ggggtez
I don't think it's fair to say that swatting was a "prank". Bad reporting.
They shouldn't even pretend this narrative was ever true.

>his idea of a prank

For example, there is no evidence that the perp thought of it as a prank. The
perp was paid for some of his bomb threats and swatting of others. This is
aking to calling a mob enforcer "pranking" someone by breaking their legs.
Simply saying that they broke the persons legs for fun, instead of money this
time, doesn't make it suddenly a prank. They know what they are doing, and the
goal is fear.

